# who's shooting a Brite site pro tuner



## PA.JAY

I know BH does ! What make this rest so great ? What benefit would I gain with it over My TT SS1 ? Will it make my arrow more accurate ?


----------



## toyrunner

It won't make your bow more accurate as long as you have your TT set up properly. The deal with the Tuner for me anyway is it's much easier to make fine adjustments so makes tuning faster and easier.


----------



## PA.JAY

got it today I see what you mean ! The TT was a pain to reach the left & right bolt with the tec riser.


----------



## IGluIt4U

toyrunner said:


> It won't make your bow more accurate as long as you have your TT set up properly. The deal with the Tuner for me anyway is it's much easier to make fine adjustments so makes tuning faster and easier.


I have to agree, both accomplish the same thing, but I went with the ProTuner and have absolutely NO regrets.. :thumb: :darkbeer:

Gotta love being able group tune and just take a click or two on the windage as you move through the process...


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> I have to agree, both accomplish the same thing, but I went with the ProTuner and have absolutely NO regrets.. :thumb: :darkbeer:
> 
> *Gotta love being able group tune and just take a click or two on the windage as you move through the process...*


That right there is my #1 reason for loving the Tuner....one click to the right or left....and you KNOW EXACTLY how far it moved.


----------



## PA.JAY

Bet you didn't think it was possible to screw it up on day 1 uh !
the turner came loose & the little ball fell out 2 hours in the basement with a magnet in both hands crawling around on the floor . I found it ! but I couldn't find a allen head with the size I need . Sooo I said I can still shoot it but guess what theirs a spring in their also back with the magnets FOUND IT !! put the bow away till tomorrow:zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U

PA.JAY said:


> Bet you didn't think it was possible to screw it up on day 1 uh !
> the turner came loose & the little ball fell out 2 hours in the basement with a magnet in both hands crawling around on the floor . I found it ! but I couldn't find a allen head with the size I need . Sooo I said I can still shoot it but guess what theirs a spring in their also back with the magnets FOUND IT !! put the bow away till tomorrow:zip:


Jay, honestly, that's more than I wanna know about my Tuner.. :mg: :chortle:

Glad ya found the parts.. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

PA.JAY said:


> Bet you didn't think it was possible to screw it up on day 1 uh !
> the turner came loose & the little ball fell out 2 hours in the basement with a magnet in both hands crawling around on the floor . I found it ! but I couldn't find a allen head with the size I need . Sooo I said I can still shoot it but guess what theirs a spring in their also back with the magnets FOUND IT !! put the bow away till tomorrow:zip:


Now I know there is a ball in there....but a spring...didn't know that....and on top of that...How in the HELL did you get either to come out? :noidea:

I have had the SAME TUNER since 1999 and a couple others....and never seen either.:embara:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

One word........................


*k.i.s.s.*


----------



## NEVADAPRO

My reasons exactly!! And I love the new "Jesse" mount!!




Brown Hornet said:


> That right there is my #1 reason for loving the Tuner....one click to the right or left....and you KNOW EXACTLY how far it moved.


----------



## toyrunner

This is the second time I have heard about the "Jesse" mount. What is this all about... pics?


----------



## PA.JAY

I seen a picture once . I can't find it now .


----------



## Brown Hornet

toyrunner said:


> This is the second time I have heard about the "Jesse" mount. What is this all about... pics?


Its an overdraw....


----------



## toyrunner

Does it locate the assembly which holds the blade behind the TEC bar on the Hoyt riser? That's the only thing I could think as the stock Tuner almost rests against the bar as it is. In other words the mount extends further back so the rest goes around the TEC bar??????? How much of an overdraw is it?


----------



## RchurE

Brown Hornet said:


> Now I know there is a ball in there....but a spring...didn't know that....and on top of that...How in the HELL did you get either to come out? :noidea:
> 
> I have had the SAME TUNER since 1999 and a couple others....and never seen either.:embara:


When I first got mine last year the little knob you turn to move the rest in and out fell off after a couple of weeks of shooting. I think Mike may just not have tightened everything up good when he put it together and I never thought to check that little set screw before shooting it. He sent me a new piece and I put it on and tightened it up good and it's never moved since. :wink:

I imagine the same thing happened to PA.JAY, just on the set screw that holds the ball and spring in. 

I thought you made the switch to a Hoyt blade rest by the way???



toyrunner said:


> Does it locate the assembly which holds the blade behind the TEC bar on the Hoyt riser? That's the only thing I could think as the stock Tuner almost rests against the bar as it is. In other words the mount extends further back so the rest goes around the TEC bar??????? How much of an overdraw is it?


Yes, that's exactly what it does. I love that mount. I now have the standard one, the Hoyt one, and the Jesse one and I use the Jesse one. It's not much of an overdraw but it is an overdraw. The blade and the assembly are long on the Tuner and with the Hoyt mount it actually puts the tip of the blade a little in front of the berger hole. The Jesse mount puts the tip of the blade right about the pivot point in your wrist, which is good by the way.

I'll try and remember to take a pic of mine and post it up. In the meantime...


----------



## DHawk2

I'm shooting a TT rest and like it a lot. My next rest will probably be a pro tuner though. I like the adjustment for your side-to-side on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PA.JAY

are these for sale anywhere ? didn't see it on their site .


----------



## south-paaw

PA.JAY said:


> are these for sale anywhere ? didn't see it on their site .




http://www.britesitetuner.com/Pro_Tuner_Rests/pro_tuner_rests.html


----------



## Brown Hornet

SP he is talking about the Jesse mount. :wink:

You have to contact Mike for those.....


----------



## PA.JAY

have you used one yet ? notice any difference ?


----------



## Brown Hornet

PA.JAY said:


> have you used one yet ? notice any difference ?


I haven't used one.....but I spent a good deal of time talking to Jesse and Shane about one.

and I am pretty sure if it is more forgiving for the BEST field shooter in the country then the standard setup....I am pretty sure that it will be more forgiving for me and you when setup correctly.


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> SP he is talking about the Jesse mount. :wink:
> 
> You have to contact Mike for those.....





PHP:




:doh:.. LOL

Pro vs STD ...other than being stainless, i thought it was also longer...

right church-wrong pew.. 

:embara:


----------



## archerpap

NEVADAPRO said:


> My reasons exactly!! And I love the new "Jesse" mount!!


I love my "Jesse" mount. I talked to Jesse at Redding, and he gave a pretty good explaination of it, so when I walked by Mike's stand(britesite)I bought one. Actually, I learned of the overdraw set up from shooting with Kevin Wilkey while shooting with him on Thursday. They use a different set up from Jesse, but same principle.


----------



## moecarama

Yep! Protuner w/ vertical mount easy crisp adjustments.


----------



## Brown Hornet

moecarama said:


> Yep! Protuner w/ vertical mount easy crisp adjustments.


I love the ORIGINAL....but Mike needs to go back to the drawing board on that mount....IMO he could have done a much better job :doh:


----------



## OrangeBlood

do they make lefties? I looked on their site and they don't have that option. what mount works best on the vantage pro also? thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet

RchurE said:


> I thought you made the switch to a Hoyt blade rest by the way???


I missed this part....

I did...but I need either the overdraw or the bracket that goes on it to give me the windage adjustment I need. The guy I got it from didn't include it :doh: I haven't been able to find one and there isn't a Hoyt shop real close....but I will find one sooner or later. I just may shoot the Tuner for the rest of the season since the biw is about setup now


----------



## Brown Hornet

mkeyes001 said:


> do they make lefties? I looked on their site and they don't have that option. what mount works best on the vantage pro also? thanks


Yes they do....I know several of your backwards brothers that shoot one.


----------



## brtesite

Brown Hornet said:


> I love the ORIGINAL....but Mike needs to go back to the drawing board on that mount....IMO he could have done a much better job :doh:


Yo brown, I did make a change. it is now tuneable.


----------



## brtesite

*Jesse mount*

i have new ones. the mount has a slot so it can be adjuted to your correct position. If I can figgure how to get the picture from my camera to here I'll get it posted.


----------



## PA.JAY

*is this the new one ?*


----------



## TheShooter

no that is not the new one... I actually saw one on the one and only Jesse Broadwaters bow this weekend out in Yankton..He is just lucky I didn't sneak it off while he was sleeping. It is very nice to see the improvements that you have made Mike. Maybe in the future I can get one on my bows. Keep up the good work..... Shane


----------



## NockOn

Frank Pearson showed me the new one when I was there this past Feb. There was an issue with the lenght of the pins the blade travels on. I'm assuming this got fixed since. 

Cheers,


----------



## archerpap

*Jesse mount*

I'll help you out Mike. Here's some pics of the new and improved Jesse mount. If you don't have one, you should really look into one, or 2!!


----------



## south-paaw

thanks for the pics.... item # 2 on my need-it-now-gotta have it list !!


:shade:


----------



## Bees

archerpap said:


> I'll help you out Mike. Here's some pics of the new and improved Jesse mount. If you don't have one, you should really look into one, or 2!!



Why does he want the arrow rest behind his grip? 
What does resting the arrow at that location do that is different than the conventional location, which is farther forward more in line with the grip?


----------



## Brown Hornet

Bees said:


> Why does he want the arrow rest behind his grip?
> What does resting the arrow at that location do that is different than the conventional location, which is farther forward more in line with the grip?


How have you missed this? :noidea: 

Its been discussed at depth a trillion times on here and over on ALC :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

brtesite said:


> Yo brown, I did make a change. it is now tuneable.


Mike....I hope its what I think it is  I know you are still trying to get me to by a 3rd Tuner and replace my old trusty Rusty 

If you need help with pics...you can e-mail them to me and I will get them posted up for ya 


For you others.....I wasn't talking about the Jesse mount...or the Hoyt mount (I have had one of those since they first came out in 2001 or02 or so). 

Mike knows what I am talking about :wink:


----------



## Bees

Brown Hornet said:


> How have you missed this? :noidea:
> 
> Its been discussed at depth a trillion times on here and over on ALC :wink:


Read your answear I guess that's how I missed it. so why????


----------



## brtesite

TheShooter said:


> no that is not the new one... I actually saw one on the one and only Jesse Broadwaters bow this weekend out in Yankton..He is just lucky I didn't sneak it off while he was sleeping. It is very nice to see the improvements that you have made Mike. Maybe in the future I can get one on my bows. Keep up the good work..... Shane


All you have to do is ask


----------



## brtesite

archerpap said:


> I'll help you out Mike. Here's some pics of the new and improved Jesse mount. If you don't have one, you should really look into one, or 2!!



thanks


----------



## brtesite

Bees said:


> Why does he want the arrow rest behind his grip?
> What does resting the arrow at that location do that is different than the conventional location, which is farther forward more in line with the grip?


 It reduces torque
at 70 yards, according to Jesse, there is almost a foot difference between standard mounting & the new mounting when he puts a torque in the bow.


----------



## toyrunner

So Mike... how much for the Jesse mount?


----------



## moecarama

Brown Hornet said:


> I love the ORIGINAL....but Mike needs to go back to the drawing board on that mount....IMO he could have done a much better job :doh:


Darn it I have to get another mount since it has been improved. I was about to order a martin mount for the S4.


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Hey Bees*



brtesite said:


> It reduces torque
> at 70 yards, according to Jesse, there is almost a foot difference between standard mounting & the new mounting when he puts a torque in the bow.


What Mike said..... I am tired as crap so I am turning in shortly....

I had Jesse explain it to me at length on the Hill and he explains it 100X better then I can....I will look for it this weekend if you remind me or if someone doesn't find it first and post it for you all.


----------



## brtesite

NockOn said:


> Frank Pearson showed me the new one when I was there this past Feb. There was an issue with the lenght of the pins the blade travels on. I'm assuming this got fixed since.
> 
> Cheers,



Frank did not have it mounted right


----------



## brtesite

toyrunner said:


> So Mike... how much for the Jesse mount?


Toy, they are 25.00
thanks for asking


----------



## NockOn

brtesite said:


> Frank did not have it mounted right


I only know him from the couple of days spent with him, but I bet he had a pretty good laugh at his own expense


----------



## NockOn

brtesite said:


> Toy, they are 25.00
> thanks for asking



At that price I will have to order the Jesse Mount to give it a try. I might wait until the fall though when I try new stuff....


----------

